# Error code 2a9a



## Beanie123 (Sep 12, 2021)

Anyone want to help please


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Beanie123 said:


> Anyone want to help please


Need more information, specifically engine code (as mine is M57Y). ECU variety may be helpful.
\


BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## Beanie123 (Sep 12, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Need more information, specifically engine code (as mine is M57Y). ECU variety may be helpful.
> \
> 
> 
> BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


N43


----------

